# Songs you like no matter who its covered by



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

The only ones I can think of right now are Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode and Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2.

What about everyone else? And which version is your favourite?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Exodus - Lowrider
Megadeth - These Boots


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

This is just a sidenote -

More often than not, I hear cover versions of songs long before I hear the original version. I have worked with allot of top forty cover bands over the years, but I never listen to top 40 radio.

Lately it has been Michael Boob-lay. I've never heard of him, yet I've worked with two bands that make good money doing a whole set of it. Not my thing really, so I am in no hurry to hear the original versions.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Halleluiah (L. Cohen) comes to mind

Red House


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Megadeth - These Boots


Ah but this is already a cover! The question becomes, do you like the original...  

I think it was written by Lee Hazelwood in the mid-60's, if memory serves... And the most recent cover - Jessica Simpson. (Is there a smiley for "gun held to own head"?)


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Great Question*

Wow, just so many to choose from .... Well, here goes .... *Crossroads by Cream, Going to Chicago by Paul Butterfield, The Thrill is Gone by Aretha Franklin, Red House by Jimmy Thackery or Alvin Lee, All Along the Watchtower by Jimi Hendrix, You Really Got Me by Van Halen, Baby Please Don't Go by Them, I am A King Bee by the Rolling Stones and Johnny B. Goode by Johnny Winter* to name just a few.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> And the most recent cover - Jessica Simpson. (Is there a smiley for "gun held to own head"?)


Just think Daisy Duke short shorts, you'll get through it... :banana::smile:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> You Really Got Me by Van Halen


I never liked that song and Sanjaya didnt really help it either.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Love Hurts - I originally heard it by Nazareth but many have covered it, including Elvis Costello and Emmylou Harris

Goodbye - Steve Earle and Emmylou Harris. 

What can I say, I'm a folkie at heart. :smile:


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> I never liked that song and Sanjaya didnt really help it either.


 Glad I never saw that!! Might have had to go back into therapy or at least revise my list!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> Ah but this is already a cover! The question becomes, do you like the original...


I'll have to check that out.
as for the gun part, I'd prefer this..


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> (Megadeth - These Boots) Ah but this is already a cover! The question becomes, do you like the original...


tnx
I'll have to check that one out.



Emohawk said:


> Is there a smiley for "gun held to own head"?


as for the gun part...I would prefer using this....


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

none. there's always a garbage version of a song out there somewhere.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just think Daisy Duke short shorts, you'll get through it... :banana::smile:


Good point. It's funny how modern MM & MTV are so much more enjoyable with the sound muted...


----------

